# Ausführen einer .exe-Datei über CGI auf Apache-Server



## Juhanixx (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mit einem Befragungstool einen Online-Fragebogen erstellt. Diesen möchte auf einem Apache-Server ins Netz stellen. Das Befragungstool enthält eine .exe-Datei. Diese wird im cgi-bin-Ordner von Apache abgelegt. Wie muss ich den Apache konfigurieren, damit die .exe-Datei ausgeführt wird und die eingebenen Daten in zwei vom Befragungstool erzeugte Dateien schreibt? Danke im Voraus!


Viele Grüße

Juhanixx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde fast sagen, dass der Apache (auch auf Windows) keine .exe-Dateien ausführen kann. Unter Linux definitiv nicht.

Und wenn das System schon auf Windows läuft, würde ich sowieso raten, den IIS zu nehmen.


----------



## shrewm (7. Dezember 2005)

Oh einen alten Thread aufleben lassen - was für ein Gefühl 
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem: Kann auch keine .exe-Dateien über Apache arbeiten lassen. Es geht unter Windows aufjedenfall nur weiss ich nicht wie. Wär praktisch wenn jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## shrewm (9. Dezember 2005)

Hat wirklich niemand eine Ahnung? Müsste doch theoretisch eigentlich garnicht so schwer sein oder?  
---------------------
Habs gelöst, folgendes in die httpd.conf von Apache:

```
AddHandler cgi-script .exe

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin D:/Programme/Apache/Apache/htdocs/cgi-bin

<Directory "D:/Programme/Apache/Apache/htdocs/cgi-bin">
Options +ExecCGI
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
```

Das Programm muss allerdings eine Art der folgenden Zeile enthalten - bei mir so:

```
cout << "Content-type: text/html\n\n";
```


----------

